# speaker unplugged ...???



## sizzla (Dec 28, 2013)

hello. after a reboot of the Computer, I no longer had sound coming out of my speaker, I unplugged and reconnected, I test on the front out, I reinstalled the audio driver to date, then (can be a cause of despair) I reinstall windows 8.1, I do all the updating I reconfiguer the driver as he was when my speaker worked and always shows me unplugged while my speaker are connected . I also test my speaker on my phone and it works. the sound card is it burning? thank you in advance


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds like you may have an output issue. When you go into control panel > audio   What is the default device selected? Are you using onboard audio or a dedicated sound card? You have sweex in your system specs and I don't know what that is...

You tested the front out...and? Did it work? Did it not? Try listing what you've tried and success/fail, work/don't work, etc. It will be more helpful for you and everyone that assists you.
You re-installed the OS and it still doesn't work? Was it a format and install?
Have you checked to see if there was a BIOS glitch that reset a specific setting pertaining to the audio device?


----------



## sizzla (Dec 29, 2013)

hello . audio in the peripheral default is " philips flt " I previously used a sound card sweex but I gave a friend then I connected to the internal sound card , then after a few months , sound came more of my speaker , I test the front output , its not working , I reinstall the audio driver, it did not work, I look at the bios, nothing has been updated so I have done a reset bios, Still its not working. then I reinstall my win 8.1 does all the update and install all the motherboard cd , its not working . installation for win 8.1 I did with the cd from the bios . jai format and re- partition. therefore I require to connect my speaker output on my tv for his work. in the control panel there s no obselete driver and I also try to research the problem on device audio and he told me " connect the speaker ." thank you for help


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 29, 2013)

windows says nothing is connected when you plug in the cable or it looks fine in software but no sound comes out hardware?

maybe try changing the different default outputs as default, then disable the ones you dont use on that left window in your pic


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2013)

Well if your speakers are plugged into your motherboard then the Realtek should be your primary sound. Somewhere in your sound properties you have selected 'Digital output" which should not be selected. Unless your using a Toshlink. But you don't give us this information


----------



## sizzla (Dec 29, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> windows says nothing is connected when you plug in the cable or it looks fine in software but no sound comes out hardware?
> 
> maybe try changing the different default outputs as default, then disable the ones you dont use on that left window in your pic



windows tell me that nothing is connected while the speaker is connected, so impossible to even out the sound and turning off unnecessary device its not working. Because windows tell me that my speaker is not connected I can not set device by default



Jetster said:


> Well if your speakers are plugged into your motherboard then the Realtek should be your primary sound. Somewhere in your sound properties you have selected 'Digital output" which should not be selected. Unless your using a Toshlink. But you don't give us this information




nothing  plugged in the optical port I just connect the speaker on the green port on the mobo. I also disabled all the digital audio output. even when I plug in my headphones to the front output, it does not recognize


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2013)

Unplug your front header

Go to the device manager and right click on the realtek driver (Under sound) and uninstall. Then reboot


----------



## sizzla (Dec 29, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Unplug your front header
> 
> Go to the device manager and right click on the realtek driver (Under sound) and uninstall. Then reboot


I unplugged my headphones and when I want to uninstall it a window that opens and ask me if I also want to delete the device. should I do? I uninstalled without deleted, I rebooted but its still not working. it just happened that the optical audio devices that I have reactivated disabled


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2013)

sizzla said:


> it just happened that the optical audio devices that I have reactivated disabled



Okay so first *this statement made no sense*.

Its about trouble shooting the problem. So follow instructions

Disconnect the front audio plug from the header on the motherboard. (It could be a short) you can put it back later

Uninstall the driver. Yes "delete the device"  reboot

When you reboot windows will install the driver again in the default settings.

You should not have digital audio checked at all. Your using analog


----------



## sizzla (Dec 29, 2013)

yes I know it does not make sense after reading but I do not speak English very well ... what I mean is that, after the uninstall and reboot the optical devices that I had disabled, ARE Reactivated, here is what I meant. I proceed as you said but the problem is still present


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2013)

So after getting some sleep I recall that digital device is normal. Download the sound driver and try it again

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/#support


----------



## sizzla (Jan 4, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So after getting some sleep I recall that digital device is normal. Download the sound driver and try it again
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/#support



sorry for the delay but there was a hurricane in country and I had no internet for a while. I tried what you said but unfortunately its still not working


----------

